# So no new Miui versions？What can we do



## lucky151 (Oct 31, 2011)

As we know, DXC has given up his machine and he did not gave us the final version in public. And accrording to ace's announcement, he wll take the miui stuff? But the only version he gave us is demonstrated a rom based on dxc's work.And I found the so-called ics-framework is just a theme where miui theme store can support it.... I fell so upset, there will not be a great dev can make dx's miui rom better and better. What can we do? We have nothing to to but wait for cvpcs's hard work on dx's ics rom....


----------



## Rolfsted (Jul 14, 2011)

hadn't heard about what cvpcs is up to. What is it?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have no doubt Ace or someone will figure out how to simply update the miui files weekly.... Hell I could. The problem is the base with dx components. I have no clue... Sucks. I can't go back to other roms now. MIUI just offers too much more to go backwards.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Rolfsted said:


> hadn't heard about what cvpcs is up to. What is it?


CVPCS is working on porting actual ICS for the DX. It is the first device he is doing it to.


----------



## thewahlrus (Jun 17, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> CVPCS is working on porting actual ICS for the DX. It is the first device he is doing it to.


I wouldn't hold your breath on cvpcs to do anything


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

thewahlrus said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath on cvpcs to do anything


Why would you say that? cvpcs has a good track record for deving for Android, especially Moto devices. Especially now with the community-based Motomagic running, I think there's a good chance cvpcs along with the other community members he is working with to get ICS on the DX. Understand the work he is doing isn't just for the DX, he's basically as I understand trying to get 2nd-init to work on ICS. As 2nd-init is used for many devices, this is something that if successful will open up tons of doorways for other projects, not just on the DX. In our case, we are very lucky that the DX was chosen as the base device to get started, that way we get all the goodness first as it comes down the pipe.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Why would you say that? cvpcs has a good track record for deving for Android, especially Moto devices.


Cvpcs is easily the most important dev for Motorola devices. Hands down. Unfortunately, he has a lot on his plate and doesn't always finish his most ambitious projects. As long as others are there to pick up where he leaves off we will be good.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I spoke to @aceoyame on twitter today. He says a new one is almost done, and he is training someone else to do it in the future.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

lucky151 said:


> As we know, DXC has given up his machine and he did not gave us the final version in public. And accrording to ace's announcement, he wll take the miui stuff? But the only version he gave us is demonstrated a rom based on dxc's work.And I found the so-called ics-framework is just a theme where miui theme store can support it.... I fell so upset, there will not be a great dev can make dx's miui rom better and better. What can we do? We have nothing to to but wait for cvpcs's hard work on dx's ics rom....


The framework of a rom is not a theme. It is a bridge between the kernel and android's apk files. Also I never stopped my work. My plan is to just revert back to the defy, drop the X's libs from 10.28 in and update the CM portions (therefore creating my own base, DXC can complain all he wants in that case). After that I will be adding scripts and adding some custom changes ontop. Also it will be based on stable now.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Why would you say that? cvpcs has a good track record for deving for Android, especially Moto devices.


Yeah that may be true. But what makes me believe it, is that all the ppl on the official cm7, are STILL waiting for the switch over to the GB kernel that was said to be coming in Aug. It's now the middle of Dec. I'm glad there are other devs working on the ICS port as well, for the X. Hopefully the Nexus drops soon or we'll have ICS on the X first. That would both be awesome and suck at the same time.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Yeah that may be true. But what makes me believe it, is that all the ppl on the official cm7, are STILL waiting for the switch over to the GB kernel that was said to be coming in Aug. It's now the middle of Dec. I'm glad there are other devs working on the ICS port as well, for the X. Hopefully the Nexus drops soon or we'll have ICS on the X first. That would both be awesome and suck at the same time.


What people forget is that CM7 on the DX is STILL a beta. There're still many problems, but Devs have lives too. If people on the official builds want the switch so bad, they should move to Revnumbers unofficial builds. CVPCS has been updating his twitter on his efforts to port ICS on the DX, which (in my opinion) is far more important than switching CM7 to a gingerbread kernel.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> What people forget is that CM7 on the DX is STILL a beta. There're still many problems, but Devs have lives too.


I don't think there's a disagreement here. What you state above is why it's hard to count on these large and lofty projects to be completed. They haven't been finished before. I really hope that is not the case for ICS as I need some ICS.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

That's exactly what I was getting at with what I said too. The other projects that have been started, have all fallen by the wayside. Yes they all have lives outside the phone world. I get that. It wasn't meant as a knock on anyone. Just an honest opinion about the situation.


----------

